# What do you think?



## Laws (Jul 13, 2005)

My generally super flirtatious friend (with male validation issues stemming from her father leaving her-we have discussed this,) came on to my bf a week ago, they began to drunkenly kiss, realised it was a bit wrong and he called her a cab. 

They are both sorry, but I have felt more sick as the situ has been revealed to me.

I was drinking when I found out and I slapped him (hard) We are both quite idealistic but both sort of forgave eachother for our wrong doings.  He has since confessed he gets tempted by other women and tries to make sure he's not in these situations although his industry (hospitality) pretty much requires it.

Q:  Should I give him a chance to regain my trust?  

We have broken it off twice before over three years.  Our relationship has been esp good recently but..

Before his (provoked) confession he went around to another female friends house (she has a child) for dinner - without me and without informing me.  We don't live together so I guess he didn't have to.  I just don't know whether that is OK, but it doesn't sit right.
Q:Is it unreasonable to ask him not to do that again?


----------



## Laws (Jul 13, 2005)

My generally super flirtatious friend (with male validation issues stemming from her father leaving her-we have discussed this,) came on to my bf a week ago, they began to drunkenly kiss, realised it was a bit wrong and he called her a cab. 

They are both sorry, but I have felt more sick as the situ has been revealed to me.

I was drinking when I found out and I slapped him (hard) We are both quite idealistic but both sort of forgave eachother for our wrong doings.  He has since confessed he gets tempted by other women and tries to make sure he's not in these situations although his industry (hospitality) pretty much requires it.

Q:  Should I give him a chance to regain my trust?  

We have broken it off twice before over three years.  Our relationship has been esp good recently but..

Before his (provoked) confession he went around to another female friends house (she has a child) for dinner - without me and without informing me.  We don't live together so I guess he didn't have to.  I just don't know whether that is OK, but it doesn't sit right.
Q:Is it unreasonable to ask him not to do that again?


----------



## Lana (Jul 15, 2005)

> Should I give him a chance to regain my trust?


While many can offer suggestions and points of view (pro or con), ultimately, the choice lies with you.  The decision you make, will carry consequences that you will own and have to deal with.  This is why it’s important that you find your own answer to the question.  



> Is it unreasonable to ask him not to do that again?


I believe that this question stems from lack of trust you currently have with him. Once you determine what you do, this question will too, be answered.


----------



## Lana (Jul 15, 2005)

> Should I give him a chance to regain my trust?


While many can offer suggestions and points of view (pro or con), ultimately, the choice lies with you.  The decision you make, will carry consequences that you will own and have to deal with.  This is why it’s important that you find your own answer to the question.  



> Is it unreasonable to ask him not to do that again?


I believe that this question stems from lack of trust you currently have with him. Once you determine what you do, this question will too, be answered.


----------



## Lawz (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Lana : )   I see it from their side but my present state of mind hasn't let me cope very well.  I guess when it boils down I'm scared of being hurt in the future (and having my pride hurt)  
He has said he may need to get help and see someone about what's going on with him so I'll just encourage him to I guess and see how we go.


----------



## Lawz (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Lana : )   I see it from their side but my present state of mind hasn't let me cope very well.  I guess when it boils down I'm scared of being hurt in the future (and having my pride hurt)  
He has said he may need to get help and see someone about what's going on with him so I'll just encourage him to I guess and see how we go.


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 22, 2005)

If he's willing to seek help to deal with what's going on with him, that's a good sign. Take things slowly, hon. You're right. The best thing is to see how things go.


----------



## ThatLady (Jul 22, 2005)

If he's willing to seek help to deal with what's going on with him, that's a good sign. Take things slowly, hon. You're right. The best thing is to see how things go.


----------

